# "Thumb Starship"



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello friends, since I have always felt attracted by the pickles and bare back shooting, but although I've never been hit , I am always afraid . . . That is why I designed this thumb shell


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Not clear to me how to use it. Perhaps a sequence of photos in use, or better yet a video would be helpful. What is the material?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Sir, Glad to read you

The position is the same I shoot bareback (I Guess), As soon as I get bands will upload new photos

the material is PVC as you can see


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

One more


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That is super slick. Have you shot it yet? I do like shooting bare back, but usually just testing out new band sets. I'dlove to try one of these.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> That is super slick. Have you shot it yet? I do like shooting bare back, but usually just testing out new band sets. I'dlove to try one of these.


The same as me, I painted it last night and think tomorrow I will band it and make a fire test


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Clever and creative .


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's really neat. Looks like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

in one of the photos it looks like a molar


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

I've never had the nerve to shoot a pf, but this design could change my mind. Very cool and interesting!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Very clever! You are onto something!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that is pretty slick Bud! Great idea!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks guys, here is finally the video, for fans of the pfs would not be anything extraordinary or for non-fans but for those who want to but are afraid is a step up, I hope

https://www.facebook.com/100008515381069/videos/vb.100008515381069/1447699825523850/?type=2&theater


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

excuse me, this is the link to video

https://www.facebook.com/100008515381069/videos/o.1437835576437484/1447718408855325/?type=2&theater&notif_t=video_processed


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like a sculpture from a museum! Your slingshot shapes are very appealing.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Looks like a sculpture from a museum! Your slingshot shapes are very appealing.


Thank you very much Sir


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Are your other slings made from PVC sheet or did you make your sheets from pipe?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful how to you made PVC so shiny?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

man that is slick is there anyway to get the video on here i don't have a face hit by a book account


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

The more I look at it (I've been back 4x) the more I like it! Very well done. Laying down it looks like a vertebrae from some creature.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Are your other slings made from PVC sheet or did you make your sheets from pipe?


My other slingshots are made with two or three plies from a very wide pipe

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41776-minotaur-or-how-do-i-work-with-pvc/


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

bigron said:


> man that is slick is there anyway to get the video on here i don't have a face hit by a book account


Excuse me, try uploading the video but did not know how, I am now looking for ways


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

e~shot - Wonderful how to you made PVC so shiny?

It is just fine sand paper and water, the paint is just aerosol, the first coats solves the PVC surface and last a little longer to dry, then you can spray the following thin layers to get the finish you desire


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

*OO*oo*oO*Hh *Y*eAH*!*!*!! :thumbsup:* 

*Love it, Peter!!!! *

*Would be an easy add-on for your favorite "walking stick" too!!*

*Or offer them in custom sizes for frisky slingshot lovers looking to spice things up in the bedroom!!! :aahhhh:* 

*Nothing quite like a "Pickle Fork" on your "Pebble Flipper" to win back her UN-divided attention!!!*!

Valuable training tip = Cotton balls, marshmallows, and popcorn for practice ammo! :slap:


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Lee, thank you very much.

*OO*oo*oO*Hh *Y*eAH*!*!*!! :thumbsup:* 

*Love it, Peter!!!! *

*Would be an easy add-on for your favorite "walking stick" too!!*

*Or offer them in custom sizes for frisky slingshot lovers looking to spice things up in the bedroom!!! :aahhhh:* 

*Nothing quite like a "Pickle Fork" on your "Pebble Flipper" to win back her UN-divided attention!!!*!

Valuable training tip = Cotton balls, marshmallows, and popcorn for practice ammo! :slap:

Every time I am more an more sure that there was a mom who had as much work as mine some years ago anic: anic: anic:somebody forget his Ritalin :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, you're probably not too far from the truth, Peter..... :wave:

Sorry Peter... Sorry Mom!!

(Sorry Manya... Sorry Katia..) 

Jajajaaja!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Hah, thats really cool idea


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the video ... that helps a lot!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is a link to the video of the "Thumb Starship" in action, is in the slingshotforum gallery:

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23108-peter-recuas-thumb-starship/

Cheers.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

*Thanks Lee,*

*OO*oo*oO*Hh *Y*eAH*!*!*!! :thumbsup:* 

*Love it, Peter!!!! *

*Would be an easy add-on for your favorite "walking stick" too!!*

*Or offer them in custom sizes for frisky slingshot lovers looking to spice things up in the bedroom!!! :aahhhh:* 

*Nothing quite like a "Pickle Fork" on your "Pebble Flipper" to win back her UN-divided attention!!!*!

Valuable training tip = Cotton balls, marshmallows, and popcorn for practice ammo! :slap:

*Thanks for the ammo suggestion, or other wise one of us JackA$$es would end up with a jack stone stuck in his U-RE-OHR!!






YE-OUCH, YE-OUCH, YE-OUCH!!!*

*Man, don't ya' know that would sting!-----Later on at the ER while the surgeon was trying to rip that thing out with a pair of hemostats!!*

*ROFLM F'N A COMPLETELY OFF!*

*Giggity!*

*SSS*


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

That's the coolest thing I've seen all week.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I totally missed this! Exceedingly cool little rig! High marks for original thinking. I love it. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

These are all the pics I have about this mini :wave:


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks, Peter! What's next on the "drawing board"?

Keep up the great work, My Friend.

Steve


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very ........nice!!!


----------

